# Invent a SAINT [Tolkien Character]!



## Eledhwen (Dec 6, 2005)

*INVENT A SAINT*

First, I have to disappoint you: your saint will not be recognised by any of the churches (though you never know....).

Second, there are some rules:-
Your saint must be a Tolkien character - as well known or as obscure as you like
Your saint must be patron of something; eg: Aüle could be patron saint of blacksmiths.
Your saint must have a saints day, and a plausible reason for picking that day.
A potted biography of why they are the patron saint of - whatever - would also be good.
er.... that's it.

I won't go first, as I've set enough prerequisites without setting a format too. So it's your turn.....


----------



## Eriol (Dec 6, 2005)

St. Elrond Half-elven

Patron saint of homes and domesticity.

Elrond Half-Elven lived through three ages of the world and remained faithful to his cherished abode, Imladris, for most of the time. He turned it into a haven for travellers and adventurers, who always found a cozy fire, plenty of food and the renowned Elvish laughter and music to boot. His day is commemorated in December 24th, a date which is known all over the lands for its emphasis on domesticity, and also the eve of the departure of the Fellowship of the Ring, the most famous group among Elrond's many guests.

Is that what you had in mind, Eledhwen?


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 8, 2005)

Eriol said:


> Is that what you had in mind, Eledhwen?


That's _exactly_ what I had in mind, Eriol. Saint Elrond's day - Dec 24th. I like it!


----------



## Voronwen (Apr 13, 2009)

Eledhwen said:


> *INVENT A SAINT*
> 
> Your saint must be a Tolkien character - as well known or as obscure as you like
> Your saint must be patron of something; eg: Aüle could be patron saint of blacksmiths.
> ...




_Saint Amandil of Andúni__ë_

_Patron saint of the Faithful of Numenor_

His day is celebrated as the first Eärenya ("Sea-day") in the month of Nárië (June, for its beautiful sailing weather, though it is not known exactly when he left), because he was a great captain of the sea, and it was by sea that he enacted his saintly deed. 

_"For there is but one loyalty from which no man can be absolved in heart for any cause. But it is for mercy upon Men and their deliverance from Sauron the Deceiver that I would plead, since some at least have remained faithful. And as for the Ban, I will suffer in myself the penalty, lest all my people should become guilty."_ 

He sailed into the West intending to plead with the Valar on behalf of the people of Numenor, and never returned. 

Thus shall he be canonized as a martyr and saint.


----------



## Eledhwen (Apr 14, 2009)

I had visited this thread to congratulate Voronwen on a superb Tolkien-saint, Amandil of Andúnië, who gave his life to intercede for Numenor before the Valar.

Here's a news titbit for those interested in real saints!


----------



## Voronwen (Apr 14, 2009)

Eledhwen said:


> I had visited this thread to congratulate Voronwen on a superb Tolkien-saint, Amandil of Andúnië, who gave his life to intercede for Numenor before the Valar.


 
Thank you, Eledhwen  Likewise, this thread was a very creative idea!


----------



## Eledhwen (Apr 14, 2009)

I was wondering what Frodo could be patron (dare I say the S word) of. Practically everything on his long journey is out. All the useful, everyday stuff that sainthood covers was done by Sam. But Frodo did one thing really well - he celebrated his and Bilbo's birthdays, dare I say 'religiously' even when people questioned his grip on reality because of it. After his trip, he suffered afresh the wounds he received on the anniversary of each.

I therefore declare Frodo to be the Middle-earth patron saint of birthdays and anniversaries, officially to be celebrated on September 22nd.


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 14, 2009)

I think this is a good thread. 


St. Samwise

Patron Saint Gardens 

His day is commemorated in January 15,the day that Samwise and the rest of the Fellowship of the Ring entered the realm of Lórien. Galadriel changed the name of the land from the original Lórinand to Lórien, partly in memory of the garden of Lórien she had seen in Valinor in her youth, and part partly because of the golden mallorn trees she brought with her to grow in the woods there. Galadriel gave Samwise some dirt from her realm that he took with him back to the Shire after the destruction of the Ring. 



(I think all that info is correct?)


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 14, 2009)

*Just an idea*

If these entries are agreed upon by others, we could even add them to the public calendar and have them appear at the bottom of the main page as special days?


----------



## Voronwen (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Just an idea*



Ithrynluin said:


> If these entries are agreed upon by others, we could even add them to the public calendar and have them appear at the bottom of the main page as special days?


 
That's a wonderful idea!


----------



## Illuin (Apr 15, 2009)

*Treebeard*








_*Aimo Aldalómë* - *Saint of Tree-Shadow (Fangorn)*_


_*Aimo Aldalómë (Treebeard) *_*led the Onyato (Ents) to war against Saruman who threatened the Trees of Fangorn Forest.* 


Legend says that Meriadoc Brandybuck and Peregrin Took first established the festival known as *Aldalómë Merendë *_(Fangorn Festival). _The Festival begins on the _Last Day _of *Nénimë *(February) and lasts for three days ending in late afternoon on the _Second Day _of *Súlimë *(March). The festival is a symbolic commemoration of *The Entmoot *and is celebrated in *Party Field*_; _which is renamed *Derndingle *for the three day holiday. 

In the center of _Party Field_, an enormous white pavilion is erected that is large enough to house the _Mallorn Tree_ which now stands in place of the old _Party Tree_, along with two extremely long poles extending from ground to ceiling. Thus, from the outside, the pavilion symbolizes the three tall _silver birches_ that grew at the center of Derndingle. In the custom of *Wellinghall *_(Treebeard's Home)_, light is provided by vessels filled with glowing liquid - _golden_ and _green_. 

The festival officially commences with the sounding of _"the horns of Fangorn"_ calling a formal gathering. Hobbits who have _"come of age"_ within that year are given a cup of _Ent Draught_ (only once in their lifetime). Everyone else joins in an opening toast with faux Ent Draught generously provided by the Green Dragon . 

Soon thereafter, about noon on the first day; all of the children born within that year are documented in a special book; as _*"a new line shall be put in the old lists"*_. For every new child, a tree sapling is planted bearing the child's name. This ritual is a symbolic gesture of hope; that one day young Ent saplings will once again enter into the world; and respectively, _"a new line shall be put in the old lists"_. It also continues the replenishing of the forests in honor of *Old* *Aimo Aldalómë. *

The second day is casual and festive; and is the main _"feast day"._ This day is dedicated to food, song, and new friends. The tradition on this day is to sing the Elvish song that spoke of the *Onyavessë* (Entwives); with the males and females trading verses in turn:

_*ENT: When Spring unfolds the beechen leaf, and sap is in the bough; *_
_*When light is on the wild-wood stream, and wind is on the brow; *_
_*When stride is long, and breath is deep, and keen the mountain-air, *_
_*Come back to me! Come back to me, and say my land is fair!*_ 

*ENTWIFE : When Spring is come to garth and field, and corn is in the blade; *
_*When blossom like a shining snow is on the orchard laid; *_
_*When shower and Sun upon the Earth with fragrance fill the air, *_
_*I’ll linger here, and will not come, because my land is fair.*_ 

The high point of the festival is on the afternoon of the third day (_Second Day _of _Súlimë)_; when there is the time-honored "_long period of silence_" just before all of the Hobbits passionately march around the perimeter of the field shouting:

*"To Isengard with doom we come!*
*With doom we come, with doom we come!*
*To Isengard!*
*To Isengard!"*

The festival comes to a close with a traditional Hobbit mantra; a musical oath vowing to always preserve and cherish the trees of the forest. The celebration officially ends with a universal toast honoring _Treebeard_; and everyone shouting in one accord: *"Do not be hasty!!!"*



PS - I also like Ithy's Calendar idea.

PS2 - If anyone was wondering; yes I was up really late grading papers 
again .


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 16, 2009)

*Admin note*

Cleaned and moved to a more fitting forum.

The thread in its entirety can be found in the Archives.


----------



## Mariad (Apr 17, 2009)

St. Eothain* of Rohan - patron saint of reason and common sense.

Friend and trusted advisor to Eomer, in the times after the arrival of Aragorn and his companions he often pointed out vital information, and gave many suggestions to his lord based on common sense. Though he was initially wrong to mistrust Aragorn, his suggestions were well reasoned, and led to many successes on behalf of Rohan. 

His day is celebrated on November 4th - the unofficial common sense day, now made official in his honour.

*Note: In the book Eothain actually is a friend and the second in command to Eomer, the nephew of King Theoden. In the movie however, Eothain is the name given to a peasant boy who escaped the wildmen and warned Theoden of their approach.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 17, 2009)

1. Smeagol
2. Patron Saint Of Outcasts
3. Whatever day his evil grandmother threw him out of his house. That Tolkien dude might have mentioned it. I don't know it. June Seventh, let's type.
4. Banished by the lady that he had so graciously taught how to suck eggses, poor Smeagol was too young but luckily resourceful enough to survive. He was cast out by the funny things that he met in the Misty Mountains (they abandoned him), his own security blanket (in favor of a stinking thief), his other personality (all of the lies that guy made up about him), Sauron (got his information and got rid of him), Shelob (kicked him out because his riddles were too hard for her), and the Mirkwood type elf who was guarding him (same reason as Shelob's), but he was always awesome at bouncing back. The ultimate survivor, with courage and independence to strive for. He became tragically hopeful around the superly boring Frodo, a member of a very similar race who wasn't an evil thief, but the idiotic jealousy of the evil sam kept him from his last chance at belonging. He stuck to his goal, though, and required nobody to dance with, in the end.

___________________________________________________________

1. Feanor
2. Patron Saint Of Pack Rats
3. I don't know. The day that he got his first set of something? September Twenty-Third.
4. He racked up all of those "The Best Of" titles and did nothing with them. He hoarded all kinds of treasure, including the silmarils. He may have displayed things for a bit, but, as he got older, he became more pack rattish and merely kept things in storage. He had kid after kid but never really did anything with them. He was just collecting. Even his father just collected dust at his house. Like a true pack rat, though, he was crazy jealous about his stuff, no matter how few uses they really had for him. Some might think that it wasn't especially pack rattish of him to leave so many helpful elves behind, but we all know that they were never really his. He only took the ones that were loyal. The ships were burned so that Mel couldn't his claws on them (also, for a clam bake to improve morale). He even spontaneously combusted, so that nobody could ever hoard his body. Crazy jealous about his stuff, that pack rat. Who could pack rat it up as completely and impressively? 

_____________________________________________________________

1. Melkor
2. Patron Saint Of Mad Scientists
3. What was the first day of Arda? Did that Tolkien dude ever tell us? oh well. I'll type that it's May Twenty-Sixth and the day that he made the whole Morgoth's Ring thing, which was awesome.
4. Does it require much explanation? Mel was the Ainur of creativity. Always improving (even if some disagree) on other people's ideas. It is true that some of his improvements had more malicious ends in mind, but that's only because his muse, Varda, had turned on him, the poor guy. He asked her out that one time, but she evilly wanted to be the power behind the throne of the idiot Manwe. She even gouged him with large doses of unwarranted cruelty by making that scythe in the sky. For no reason. Poor Mel. Of course he's a mad scientist! And a great one for any to emulate, with all of his awesome ideas.

_____________________________________________________________

1. Mim
2. Patron Saint Of Those With Really Bad Luck
3. The day that he met Turin elfbane, of course. Did Tolkien know that one? If not, it was doubtlessly August Thirty-First.
4. Most importantly, he has bad luck because people think poorly of him, which is craziness. Dwarves are awesome, but they're quite focused on their talents and think very little of those with zero. The Petty Dwarves were cast out for being talentless (though not unteachable) and having low energy levels (what caused you to become so mean, calling them lazy?). He thought that he had happened upon a bit of good luck by finding Amon Rudh, but it merely set him up for all kinds of lows. Turin elfbane shows up, one of his sons is killed by one of Turin's men, and Mim is forced to serve these people. Beleg shows up and maliciously steals the human that he crazily became buddies with. And, of course, people get mad at him for showing Orcs where the place was, but they aren't equally mad at him for betraying his children by showing it to a bunch of crazy humans. Truly, they should understand that he had to do it, in both cases, or they'd have just been killed by either group. His other kid is killed. Nobody cares that his kids are dying to the right as well as to the left of him, even though they usually care for more popular characters, even if they're seen as evil. Parents are not normally pleased at the deaths of their children, but Mim receives zero pity, 'cuz he hates some random elf.  Same for his race dying out. That normally gains sympathy points, even with normally seen as evil types, which he isn't. And then he gets killed by Hurin, who had just had a really bad life. Mim is a great patron of the really unlucky because, not only was he especially unlucky, but he heroically persevered through all of it.

____________________________________________________________

1. Sauron
2. Patron Saint Of Leaders With A Personal Touch
3. Do we know the day that the One Ring thing was made? A great day for leaders who employ personal touches, since it doubled his output. I'll dub it October Twenty-First.
4. Hanging out with the troops, messing with the Unhappy Gorlim, even though it could have easily be handled by elsewho. Waving back the many eager to impress werewolves while defending his tower from some gigantic dog, then pleasing the vampires by displaying their primary attributes (cowardice and patheticism, of course. Ick. I hate vampires and wonder why they're popular). When Mel was defeated, plenty were offered a boat to Valinor (if Sauron would have been welcomed back, why not anyone else?), but, after feeling around behind enemy lines, he decided that messing around with Middle Earth would be more interesting, so most of the evil types ran off and hid for a while. As Annatar, he had all kinds of fun with avenging Mel and following in his footsteps while messing with everyone and making Rings Of Power. Such tricksiness is going above as well as beyond the call of duty, when it comes to supplying personal touches. He was racking up lots of style points. And then, as a matter of course, Numenor, so gullible. And anything with the One Ring and the Nazgul counts as him, since he wasn't actually speaking through them, but they were pretty much his will. He even gave someone the title of The Mouth Of Sauron, since his looks had gone downhill after the vastly entertaining Numenor. Plenty think of him as more calculating than Mel and the hiding in the background sort, but he was always in the thick of things. A great example for all leaders.

___________________________________________________________

Most probably more later. I'm having trouble with Eol, and I want to get to the elf called Torin. I'll add Thorin and Beorn, too, if somebody else doesn't. Towards the idea of Elrond, Patron Saint Of Homes As Well As Domesticity ---> Craziness. First of all, it's too elfish to be comfortable. Secondly, it's hidden and, therefore, not so welcoming. *hides*


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 18, 2009)

Yay, it is truly amazing how you can say something completely logical and well reasoned, and at the same time make it so very funny. I love it. you make me laugh!  I really like the Sauron one.


----------

